# how do i feed a blind adult pigeon?



## Marrgot (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi everyone!
I found a blind pigeon - i know he's blind because his eyes are missing... He's very calm and gentle, but i don't know how to feed him. Can he smell the food if i put it in his cage? Any advice? Has anyone been up against this sort of challange?
Thank you!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How did you find a blind pigeon?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Here, do this twice a day for at least one ounce each and then dip his beak into water. After he is fed. Then take a bowl of seed, wiggle ur fingers in it, and then dip his beak into the seeds and keep the dshes of water and food in the same place in his cage every day. He should eventually get used to it. He can hear and if you keep wiggling ur fingers in the dish and then dipping his beak into the seed, and make sure its a bit deep like 1.5 inches he will eventually bump into it and may put the beak down and learn to eat, I had blind budgies who did this and would climb back up onto their perches. Im sure the pigeon may get the hang of it AND I watched a documentary that said even pigeons that were blind folded were able to navigate their way home but were unable to land and trap in loft cuz they could not see thru the contacts. But the actually navigate and it was proven, by sight, magnetic field AND SMELL.  Good luck, keep us posted thanks.

https://youtu.be/FkhpJMCzbFQ

https://youtu.be/9ZqI8idx-SQ


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This one was still not quite adult, but I have also used most of what I said here since then for blind adult pigeons

http://www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/wordpress/?page_id=598


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee, what a nice story. Thanks for sharing that John. Do you mind if I take the link to share again if need be?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ive read that one recently. I also read one about a blind pigeon that learned to fly OUTSIDE free flight and used to crash into walls and crash land. The owner taught the bird to NOT crash into things by voice commands, it was amazing. I would never have the guts to try that as I would always be afraid of predators getting it. Was cool to read tho.
This one was blind as a bat tho. 

Im sure with your care, this bird will do quite well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would think the blind pigeon would be afraid to fly. How do you just take off when you know you can't see and could hit anything. Crazy bird!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Jay3 said:


> Gee, what a nice story. Thanks for sharing that John. Do you mind if I take the link to share again if need be?


Please do, Jay. The other blind pigeon story (fairly similar, as I looked after both) is there too under 'special needs' and pet pigeons.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

It is wonderful to hear how you have helped the blind birds. You are very kind.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah truly a beautiful story John, recently you shared with one poster and it should be book marked and saved for any other needy blind pigeon if comes our way. 
Thanks a lot for permission to share. I do share some more links from you like Facebook U.K rescuers group and www.pigeonrescue.co.uk, tho never asked for your permission, sorry if it was required. I thought when you don't see the post and I see so I should help someone if need be. Hope you don't mind


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> I would think the blind pigeon would be afraid to fly. How do you just take off when you know you can't see and could hit anything. Crazy bird!


Yes and they do hurt themselves hitting everything. It seems sad...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

John_D said:


> Please do, Jay. The other blind pigeon story (fairly similar, as I looked after both) is there too under 'special needs' and pet pigeons.


Thank you John. What a wonderful story. It will give someone else who may come across this situation, hope and the knowledge to make it work. I know if it were me, I would not know what to do. This does help a lot. Thanks again. I'll look for the others as well.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

kiddy said:


> Yeah truly a beautiful story John, recently you shared with one poster and it should be book marked and saved for any other needy blind pigeon if comes our way.
> Thanks a lot for permission to share. I do share some more links from you like Facebook U.K rescuers group and www.pigeonrescue.co.uk, tho never asked for your permission, sorry if it was required. I thought when you don't see the post and I see so I should help someone if need be. Hope you don't mind


Hey, course not. Links are to be shared if they can help a pigeon


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

kiddy said:


> Yes and they do hurt themselves hitting everything. It seems sad...


My blind white pigeon, Lily, climbs (or runs) up to the top of the cages which we have inside the aviary (doors always open) and when he's had enough of trying to boss everyone around he takes a leap into the unknown. But, as we have soft sand in that part, he is fine


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

John_D said:


> Hey, course not. Links are to be shared if they can help a pigeon [/QUOTE ]
> 
> Yeah that's what I thought. Thank you


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

John_D said:


> My blind white pigeon, Lily, climbs (or runs) up to the top of the cages which we have inside the aviary (doors always open) and when he's had enough of trying to boss everyone around he takes a leap into the unknown. But, as we have soft sand in that part, he is fine


Lucky bird Lily as you care for her with soft sand etc so she doesn't hurt herself. So sweet


----------

